# cracked toenails



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello
A bit of a strange one from me. My ds is one (tomorrow!!) and he gets cracked big toenails. They both split vertically near the sides and have done this a few times before. He doesn't seem in pain with them but I just wondered if this was normal and it feels way too trivial to go to the Drs over. He still has one 9oz bottle of formula a day, has full fat cows milk in cooking/on cereal, drinks a beaker of full fat cows milk in the morning and has a multivitamin too (as well as lots of fruit and veg). Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Emlore, is he now walking? 

Nic
Xx


----------



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi Nic
Yes he's been walking for a good month now but only indoors. He doesn't wear shoes (he doesn't let us put them on him!!) and is either barefoot or in loose socks indoors so it isn't due to any tightness on his feet. It just seems a bit strange x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah I agree, it could be just something simple like because he's more active his toes are just getting more of a bashing, if his finger nails start to do it too I would have thought it was something diet related (he sounds like his diet is fab though) but if it's just his toes I would have thought it was just down to his increase in mobility 

Nic
Xx


----------



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you! Wow you're awake early - sleep, sleep, sleep!  x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Ha ha my sleep pattern is awful! Thank god I've finished work now!! 

Nic
Xx


----------

